# Video:  washing machine destroys itself



## FanMan (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## JimDawson (Feb 19, 2015)

That is AWESOME !!!!


----------



## higgite (Feb 19, 2015)

Brought a tear to my eye. Reminded me of an old Yamaha 650 I used to own.

Seriously(?), the last half minute of the washing machine's life almost had me falling out of my chair. A good thing it was on a leash. Great video!

Tom


----------



## Rob G. (Feb 20, 2015)

that's funny.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 20, 2015)

That was great!  I just loved the end especially, the way it was jumping and tumbling around!


----------



## ogberi (Feb 20, 2015)

Now my face hurts from laughing, and everybody in the office thinks i'm more insane than usual.....


----------



## higgite (Feb 20, 2015)

I HAD to watch it again. I love it when it goes into attack mode and hits the end of its leash. I KNEW it wasn't a Maytag!

Tom


----------



## cvairwerks (Feb 20, 2015)

If you have owned a front loader within the last 15 years, it's pretty obvious that he's defeated all the safety interlocks to make it destroy itself.


----------



## Andre (Feb 20, 2015)

That's what happens when you don't use Tide brand detergent.....


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 20, 2015)

When the wife's Maytag front loader bites the dust, my son and I are going to try this.  Have several chunks of iron to choose from.  Bolt the door shut.  Thunderbolt it to the concrete slab.  BTW I'm almost to the point of buying her another washer.  This one has had lots of service work done on it by me and my son. Sure can't afford a service person to come out and work on it!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 20, 2015)

funny, it sounded like a top fuel dragster idling for a minute then it got ugly!!
great video!!!!


----------



## FanMan (Feb 21, 2015)

cvairwerks said:


> If you have owned a front loader within the last 15 years, it's pretty obvious that he's defeated all the safety interlocks to make it destroy itself.



Of course.  He says he removed the concrete counterweights, and it's obvious he wired the motor directly to the power cord.  Probably loosened or removed a lot of the screws holding it together, too.


----------



## cjtoombs (Feb 21, 2015)

I wonder if Whirlpool tests them for these during design...


----------



## thomas s (Feb 21, 2015)

That was great


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 21, 2015)

cjtoombs said:


> I wonder if Whirlpool tests them for these during design...



I'm sure the engineers at Whirlpool are all sitting around laughting their a$$s off as we speak over this video.  

I highly doubt they do extreme test like this.  They only test in realistic parameters.  Like over loading with clothes, throwing 10 pairs of canvas shoes in the wash, things like this.  They wouldn't want to know what it is like living in a household with a machinist.  Steel shavings, end mills, carbide inserts, drills, etc., stuff we carry in our pockets and forget to remove.  I remember mom emptying out dad's pockets out on the washing machine.  Never needed anything in the workshop at home.  Go to the washer and dig thru the stuff until you found what you needed.


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 21, 2015)

Before everybody starts trashing front loaders, I noticed that, for Frigidaire at least, the newer motors are three phase with a VFD.  Possibly a retrofit for a small lathe?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 21, 2015)

RJSakowski said:


> Before everybody starts trashing front loaders, I noticed that, for Frigidaire at least, the newer motors are three phase with a VFD.  Possibly a retrofit for a small lathe?



I like your thinking.....


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 21, 2015)

RJSakowski said:


> Before everybody starts trashing front loaders, I noticed that, for Frigidaire at least, the newer motors are three phase with a VFD.  Possibly a retrofit for a small lathe?


All the newer front end loaders have three phase motors in them.  All you have to do is pull the board and use.  The only problem is the motor would stop at the end of the washing cycle and kick in the spin cycle.  That might make things very excited...  I don't know if the board can be reprogrammed or not.  You can by VFD's that operates on 120V single phase.  Not sure about the outputs voltages or what the voltage requirement is of the washing machine motor though.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 21, 2015)

i wonder if you could disable the timer circuit???


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 21, 2015)

I know on my wifes Whirlpool washer,  it's all built into the control board that operates the motor, too.  I doubt you could go in and isolate the timer.


----------

